# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Phone manager for android

## 3dmatrix

Do we have any Ubuntu supported Phone manager for android devises ? As android is not as closed system as its competitors i would expect some more applications to come up. But checking on the manufacturer's websites i do not find any one of them providing phone manager like application for Linux. In such a case what options do we Linux users have ? I am not talking abt wammu and gammu kind of applications as they are still not comparable to any phone manager provided by the manufacturer. Another way is to run them through Wine / Virtual Box. In that case also, they do not give optimum result. So do we have any one who has some experience with this ?

----------


## pompel9

I got my huawei software to work in wine. But it can't see my phone when using the USB connection. So I have to use the wifi option. There are no difference, I have access to all features.

Ubuntu can see phone when I use the memory card option, it will then be mounted. But wine can't access it.

----------


## 3dmatrix

So that means there is no application for Linux.

----------


## LuisGMarine

I guess it depends on what you mean by "phone manager", and the phone that you are using.

1. What version of Ubuntu are you running.
2. What phone are you trying to manage, and what version of Android does it have?
3. What are you looking for this application to do?  Manage music, photo, etc?

----------


## 3dmatrix

> I guess it depends on what you mean by "phone manager", and the phone that you are using.
> *I wish to do all that phone managers available with the phone can do.* *Not just music and photo transfer. That does not needs any phone manager. I am not talking abt any phone in perticular but android phones in general.* 
> 
> 1. What version of Ubuntu are you running.
> *I am using 12.04 but that is not important because what ever version of ubuntu or any other linux that can do this well can be installed in any other partition for this work*
> 
> 2. What phone are you trying to manage, and what version of Android does it have?
> *Huawei or Samsung with Android 4.0 +*
> 
> ...


...

----------


## roger_1960

Hi

Suggest you try Airdroid.  Its an android app in the playstore which has a browser based PC interface and works on all platforms.

Should do what you need (as long as you have a wireless network)

Roger

----------


## 3dmatrix

> Hi
> 
> Suggest you try Airdroid.  Its an android app in the playstore which has a browser based PC interface and works on all platforms.
> 
> Should do what you need (as long as you have a wireless network)
> 
> Roger


How is airdroid going to help me in taking back up of my sms, contacts and notes in csv format ?

----------


## 3rdalbum

> How is airdroid going to help me in taking back up of my sms, contacts and notes in csv format ?


You should have said exactly what functions you want from the start, instead of just saying "I want something that works like a phone manager"  :Smile: 

There are plenty of apps in the Play Store that allow you to back up your SMS, contacts and notes to the cloud. Google does the contacts (unless you choose "Phone" when asked where you want to store the contact). There's SMS Backup and Restore for the SMSes. For notes, I use AKNotepad which can back up to catch.com.

Really not much need for specific phone management software these days. That's why few of these programs exist for Linux.

----------


## 3dmatrix

> You should have said exactly what functions you want from the start, instead of just saying "I want something that works like a phone manager" 
> 
> There are plenty of apps in the Play Store that allow you to back up your SMS, contacts and notes to the cloud. Google does the contacts (unless you choose "Phone" when asked where you want to store the contact). There's SMS Backup and Restore for the SMSes. For notes, I use AKNotepad which can back up to catch.com.
> 
> Really not much need for specific phone management software these days. That's why few of these programs exist for Linux.


I would prefer an offline option instead of sending all my data to 3rd party websites. That is why i said somthing equivalent to the phone manager softwares provided by the phone companies.

----------


## 3dmatrix

Thanx for giving me the hint about android applications.
I found a lot of such applications that could be of use. I have not tried any of them but hope will find a suitable one soon. Just wish there is a CSV, and local save option.
Thanx !

----------


## pompel9

If you use the way I do, then you can backup your data. All that is required is that the PC and the phone is connected to the same modem/router (network). It's like LAN.

----------

